# 1966 Rear axle swap



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

Looking to swap rear axle assemblies in a 1966 GTO. Would like to keep the 10 bolt cover so that it still appears to be stock. I've located a a possible candidate; casting number 3917128NF. Not sure what it came out of. 
A quick run down of the casting number shows that it probably came from a '68-72 A Body. Not 100% sure of that though. If it is correct, what issues would I expect to encounter if I go through with this?
All responses welcomed.
Omni


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The '68-'72 is wider and would give you a challenge with what wheels and tires you could run. It adds a little over 3/4" on each end, which would be like needing that much more back space on your wheels to get the same fit as your stock rear end.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Why the swap? Why not just put in a Yukon LSD ?


----------

